# I've just been prescribed Paxil and I'm curious some things.



## Sasha (Mar 1, 2006)

I just got back from the doctors and she prescribed me 10mg of Paxil every day for 4 days, and then 20mg of Paxil for every day after that.

I've been on Prozac and Zoloft in the past, which didn't even make a slight difference, except for the Prozac, which made me a completely insensitive monster to my friends and suicidal. Both medications did nothing for my anxiety. Does anyone have any experience with these and do you find Paxil to work better than the Prozac and Zoloft for anxiety?

Also, how long should it take before I can notice a difference in my anxiety?

Thanks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Im on 80mgs of Paxil and I feel like its doing A LOT for my anxiety. Prozac and lexapro did nothing for my anxiety. 6-8 weeks is needed to test out an SSRI's efficiency


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

i felt being very sedated after the first pill of paxil.20mg.
it sedated me very much which is different with other SSRI.
so good luck.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 1, 2006)

michaelyuan said:


> i felt being very sedated after the first pill of paxil.20mg.
> it sedated me very much which is different with other SSRI.
> so good luck.


Oh my. I can actually kind of relate to that. I took my first pill this afternoon and it's now past 10pm. Earlier I passed out because I was THAT spaced out and groggy. I also have a very dry mouth and I feel nauseous.

Oh, and my pupils are HUGE, whether I am in the dark or in the light. :stu Is this normal?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Sasha said:


> michaelyuan said:
> 
> 
> > i felt being very sedated after the first pill of paxil.20mg.
> ...


yes


----------



## Sasha (Mar 1, 2006)

It's not very pleasant. Everyone is commenting on the dilation of the pupils.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

michaelyuan said:


> i felt being very sedated after the first pill of paxil.20mg.


Not surprising. Paxil is supposed to be the most sedating of the SSRIs; Prozac is supposed to be the most stimulating. My brother tried Paxil, but had to give up due to the sedation, even at only 20 mg. I personally felt no sedation even at 60 mg and couldn't tell the difference between Paxil & Prozac (neither one worked and both caused anorgasmia).

As for pupil dilation, I personally never noticed that on any SSRI. Of course, I could have missed it since I wasn't checking a mirror looking for it.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah my pupils get really big the first day I take a Paxil. It's kinda cool. Paxil has the dreaded sexual side effect, so good luck getting me to take it! I hope it works out for you though.


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

u could add aprozolam to reduce the side effect of paxil in the first weeks.
3 pill a day.


----------



## Bandit6 (Oct 20, 2007)

Paxil is hard to start, it makes you feel drugged. Cut the dosage in half if it's too tough, and up it again when the body gets used. In my case, that only lasted 4-5 days but the sleep tendancy lasted 2-3 weeks. 

I'm only at 5 mg after 2 months but the good results after the 6th week feels natural and not "druggy"...


----------



## AdrianG (Nov 16, 2011)

*Paxil sedation*

I too am on Paxil,two weeks in at 20mg and jeez its sedating!!Not Valium or Rivotril or even Xanax sedating,but uniquely energy-sucking!!I feel like I've been workin out or something,body-ache tired!Anyway,will still soldier on with this med.Its strange coz I'm on 15mg Valium and 1mg Rivotril,and neither sedate me like Paxil!!Anyone else experiencing this?Does it go away?:um PS:Used almost every other AD and Benzo,so its kinda my last attempt,this Paxil!!:teeth


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Bandit6 said:


> Paxil is hard to start, it makes you feel drugged. Cut the dosage in half if it's too tough, and up it again when the body gets used. In my case, that only lasted 4-5 days but the sleep tendancy lasted 2-3 weeks.
> 
> I'm only at 5 mg after 2 months but the good results after the 6th week feels natural and not "druggy"...


Bandit6 did you still feel groggy and drugged up even on 5mg during the early stages of starting it?


----------



## AdrianG (Nov 16, 2011)

*daily or nightly?*

I reckon I'll try take my Paxil before bed,should possibly nullify the sedation problem.Strange thing is that SSRI's usually rev me up and make me semi-manic(hence the change from Zoloft to Paxil).I've been on Seroquel before and the sedation is similar.Not loving this,at all.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

AdrianG said:


> I reckon I'll try take my Paxil before bed,should possibly nullify the sedation problem.Strange thing is that SSRI's usually rev me up and make me semi-manic(hence the change from Zoloft to Paxil).I've been on Seroquel before and the sedation is similar.Not loving this,at all.


Do you get reved up when you smoke pot ? (if you tried it)
People with ADD tend to have the opposite s/e


----------



## Oioioi123 (Nov 1, 2011)

I despise Paxil. It may work for some people but it just turned me into a walking zombie. I felt NOTHING on it, no pleasure, happyness sadness just nothing. Felt like a robot, not too mentioned destroyed any chance of a sex life. I stopped takeing it when my grandfather who I was very close to passed away and I mentally knew I was or should be devastated. But I didn't feel anything. Screw that


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

I too felt like a zombie on Paxil. I slept all the time, hallucinated, had headaches, nausea, and i wont forget to mention the months of daily constant diarrhea. Any medication i ever tried causes severe side effects. I take no medication now, but i don't trust pharmaceuticals, FDA, nor the government. Good luck.


----------

